# storage Revisited



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This isn't as cool as Dan's Bridge, but I never seem to have enough space.

And the coal train is always in the way ,yet in demand.
so










Some wait till summer to work on the RR. WHY??
its nice out tonight.

simple yet useful.
And NO ,I have no idea how I will get the cars up to it yet.
I wanted to use the plastic rail beings it was paid for and I had the wood cuts left over from a job and the paint.

I welded the braces and rebar. A whole $20 worth of steel saved room and is STRONG!!!
more to come.


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice Marty.
If I give you my address and a tapped keg of your choice will you build one for me????









Ron


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

looks good but more pics


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron 
couple years ago i was tring to find some strong but simple storage shed, but I need it long. 
I saw those auto covers folks use in their yards. 

You could easily buy some steel and cut it and screw it together. Or have a friend weld it. 
You could make a nice shed, white, along your fence line . and back a few trains in at a time. 
you only need parts of the roof to open. 
Keep the high dollar stuff in doors. 

there should be a thread on here back when I built this terminal. at first it was not going to be covered, but I wanted it mouse proff IF I built it. thus metal.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Nice usage of dead space..I have a lot of that also, I can't wait till I see what you came up with to access the upper storage. Too bad a guy can't figure a way to lower the upper level to the bottom level with a lever or something like that.

Bubba


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I will make some way of running them in.









inside locos










4 tracks for passenger trains.











never enough???room or trains????which is it.


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04 Mar 2011 05:11 PM never enough???room or trains????which is it.

Yes.

Trot, the concise, fox...


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You should have made the shelf the full length of the terminal Building. Then at the end a 4 into 1 swtich with the single track going out the end of the T building to a trestle sloped to meet the new extended loop you jus built. You could have used Garden Metal's girder bridge sections to make the trestle. That would have given you tons of more room You could have used ordinary metal "T"s driven in the ground to make the slopoing trestle


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ I don't think Marty is finished yet.

That's why I posted I can't wait to see how is going to tie it all in together. Your idea of the rotary storage was very intreging.

Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Bubba

OK, its 32 degrees out today but full sun and I have the time so I installed the rest of the shelf.










If the switches are in side I can get 60 cars, if outside them 66 cars. I had to look for AML railjoiners because they were the only ones that fit this plastic rail.













I can either come out straight and tie in or curve around to the left.
I do want removeable sections for getting to everything else.

Time to think.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By John J on 05 Mar 2011 10:31 AM 
You should have made the shelf the full length of the terminal Building. Then at the end a 4 into 1 swtich with the single track going out the end of the T building to a trestle sloped to meet the new extended loop you jus built. You could have used Garden Metal's girder bridge sections to make the trestle. That would have given you tons of more room You could have used ordinary metal "T"s driven in the ground to make the slopoing trestle 

NEVER MIND









JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ woke up, good.

after placing 56 cars in it, I decided to keep the switches inside and I will max out at 63 or 64 cars and keep a permanent curved ramp.
By lowering the current doors 3.25 inches I can rehinge it ,then make an opening door for the upper line.
well grand kids are coming over soon so i get to play now..


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Marty,

Its starting to look like Grand Central Station. Perhaps you need to start thinking of putting in a passenger terminal.









Double layered track? I wonder what could go wrong?










Jerry


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

I think the current storage shed started out as a passenger terminal.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Jerry McColgan on 05 Mar 2011 03:28 PM 
Hi Marty,

Its starting to look like Grand Central Station. Perhaps you need to start thinking of putting in a passenger terminal.









Double layered track? I wonder what could go wrong?










Jerry






Jerry WAY TOO FUNNY!!!!! Course, if this did happen to Marty, he wouldn't have to think up something NEW, he would be busy cleaning up! Hehehehehehe

Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

You'd never catch me with a GG1.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That could only possibly happen during the Battery Powered Steamups when JJ is running his crack passenger train.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

But I didn't run my passenger train at Marty's last year.










Why is everybody allways picking on me









JJ


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Geez! Don't know Charlie Brown!









Bubba


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

well
installed the switches and cut the doors. 










I can get 63 cars in. 
If I could have gotten 3 more inches I would have two more cars in.
I also had about 4ft left of plastic rail.

I bought the 1/2" X 1/2" steel the other day after work and tried bending it around a jig like the guy told me, but it did not work very well.

So now its finish the outter ramp and install the switch.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Luv the Coal cars,

The ramp should be interesting..............


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the most I have changed my mind about one item.

I ended up going with a straight removeable ramp. So the train can pull along side and push 15 cars at a time up.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

It'll really be interesting to see it when its done and you have something chugging up there Marty... looks great!


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

You'd never catch me with a GG1.


I dunno Marty. You run slow freight trains. Those GG1s are pretty fast. I'm sure that sooner or later, a fast Clocker would come up behind you and push you over the ravine!!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I am hoping to form up the roadbed later this week IF it does not rain. 
But then tonight I did not get home till just now.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It's an intriguing design Marty! I'm really enjoying this thread!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

The main "goal" is to store the coal train, even if you have to hand move a few , thats fine. I just needed them out of the way ,yet able to get to them. 
off to work.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH what a beautiful evening. Mo one else at home. Wife has to work till 8:30 PM. 
So I did what any good husband would do . 
I formed up my ramp and poured the concrete for the storage shed. 
Then I noticed the pond needed topping off. 
While I am doing that Max said, lets grill hamburgers.. 
so we did , couple of perfect burgers, put some cheeze on top with couple of lactate pills, added couple of One-A-days for men over 50+ 
sat and watched the pond fill.. 

sorry not photos.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Marty, I got some train time in myself today, after helping Syl clean out gardens. TOO old for that(cleaning!)


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice Marty!!!! I began this year's yard work this evening too, was great. 

Chris


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By up9018 on 15 Mar 2011 07:41 PM 
Very nice Marty!!!! I began this year's yard work this evening too, was great. 

Chris 


ME too


----------

